# Chefs Pants?



## dishdave (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok. So I've searched as hard as I can and can't seem to find the answer I'm looking for, so I'll just go ahead and ask-

Does anyone know of a brand/type of chefs pants that are not A)baggy and B)do not have a drawstring?

I would really love to find a pair of proper chefs pants that are form fitting that also have belt loops so I can wear a belt (I'm a pretty skinny fellow, my pants are always sliding away from me...the owner at work told me the other day that I needed to "get an ***") and utilize the belt loops. I mean, I keep a key chain/clip type thing with me in the kitchen with lots of neat little tools. Mini sharpies, a small utility knife, fobs with aspirin..hah. That kind of stuff is obnoxious in a pocket.

But seriously...I can't stand baggy chefs pants and I'm ruining all my jeans in the kitchen. Denim also looks a bit unprofessional in the kitchen. 

I'm thinking dickies may be the answer, but every time I check them out in walmart, they are HUGE. I don't know who they are making these things for. I hate baggy pants...ugh.

Anyway, if anyone could steer me in the right direction, or give me a link to a site that sells what I'm looking for, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I like Dickies if you can wear black. They are not baggy and if your waist size is big then you must be very slender. You might also want to try Carhart as they make a similar work pant.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I worked with a chef who wore black work pants and I think it was for the same reason.. he was a very skinny fellow as well. Check out places that sell work clothes and maybe you'll find something there.

I prefer the Chef's Choice brand of pants. They have a nice thick elastic waistband with a drawstring but it's not really necessary and at the bottom they aren't hugely wide legged.. they're tapered a little all the way down and i prefer them to anything else.


----------



## ianman1128 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wore Dickies for a long time, they last forever, but I found them to be very heavy. I wear black all the time, so these last few years its been cheap black Khakis from Wal Mart or some other store, 6 months or so and I just buy another cheap pair. Keeps em looking fresh. And yea, I hate baggy pants, or all that obnoxious print junk, not allowed at work.


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave-
I hate those baggy pants also. Stuff falls out of the pockets when you sit down.
I searched for years for pants that were appropriate for the kitchen, but not made specifically for chefs.

I eventually stumbled upon AutomotiveWorkWear.com. I buy auto mechanic shop pants in black. They're much cheaper than chef pants, and they'll hem them for you.


----------



## rivver (May 13, 2009)

I hate chef pants with a passion. Worse design ever. I wear black cargo pants. I find those to be the best, not too baggy and not too tight and lots of pocket room.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have to get a few more pairs of pants and I think I may check out work pants. The chef choice pants that I love are $18 a pair so if I can find work pants that feel the same and are as durable I may just go for them. I wear black pants so it should be pretty easy to find them..


----------



## dishdave (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome. thank you everyone.

i was starting to think i was the only one who felt highly uncomfortable in those things.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

i am not a fan of the old school checks at all, and i despise the little hot pepper prints and whatever. i wear black dickies, and nothing else. preferably the ones with the knee pocket because they are slimmer fitting and have a button waist instead of the metal clip. im a skinny guy too (6'5", 170 lbs) and they are fine by me. could be a little more snug, but whatever.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

That's a good idea. I haven't worn black cargos in a long time. I used to get black fatigues from an Army surplus store.


----------



## chefwes (Oct 22, 2009)

hey dude read ure post and id suggest dennys in london they deliver worldwide so thataint a problem i wear the levhef cargo pants cos im a big guy but for neat smart black trousers dennys are the place to get them also there is an irish company called pressure cookin clothing have a talk withkevin he wont steer you wrong hope i could help buddy


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so glad we don't have to wear checks or hot pepper or any kind of printed pants! Our kitchen is white chef coats, black pants, aprons and hats. Very sharp looking from the customer's point of view as I've been told.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I wear a style of pants I am sure are similar to leenieks but i worked with a chef who wore E.M.T. pants. They came in black and nifty pockets and weren't baggy at all.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree about bagie pants ... I've avoided them most of my career in institutions. We wore a Dickie-style brown pant in the prison system as staff. Now that I've working at a casino, our only option is baggie chexs with draw strings. The pants that were in my bag yesterday afternoon didn't even have a draw string!


----------



## dishdave (Oct 18, 2009)

A-HA! Perfect. That is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much.


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

You really should wear pants with no pockets, leave the junk in a locker-at home-somewhere else. All pockets do in a kitchen is collect bacteria and dirt. I don't allow my chefs to wear anything other than a wedding band; no chains, watches, cologne etc. 

Naked chefs! 

I read this after posting the first time and realised that I described my chefs as basically being naked; I showed this to my wife and we both collapsed laughing..what I meant to say is that my chefs have uniforms WITHOUT pockets and jewelry is not allowed. LOL:lol:


----------



## dishdave (Oct 18, 2009)

That makes sense...what I don't understand though, is why it would even be an issue. I mean, not to contradict myself, I understand that pockets collect 'free radicals' floating around in the air and all kinds of other things (i make pizza, and there is always flour all over everything in my pockets after the end of a shift, even with the bottom of my jacket and and apron tied over top of that...I don't understand how that stuff gets in there), BUT, what about the pockets on your jacket? I would think things that get into those pockets are even more prone to get into food just because of where they are situated...I mean, they are generally always above food surface height, where pants pockets generally never are. And a wedding band? I mean, I get it, but there is all kinds of nasty stuff that can get stuck under a ring even with proper, frequent hand washing. 

OK. So I just re-read through that. You said 'uniforms' without pockets. I guess that answers all my questions...but the ring thing. I don't get it. I always put my ring in my pocket at the start of a shift, but I guess without a pocket...that's not the kind of thing you want just lying around.

Anyway, that was a long, rambling post, for seemingly no reason at all. hah. You have a valid point I guess, I don't really agree with that rationale though. Well, not entirely.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I went to the thrift store a couple times for pants. Cheap.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I wear black chef cargo pants.
Comfortable, functional.
Cargo pockets have a flap, where my cell and wallet go, so no collection of vile substances.
Rear pockets are then left empty, velcro closed.
Front pockets carry my keys.
I can't leave everything in a locker.


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

It is even harder wearing chefs pants as a female as they are mostly made for men.I get them taken in, Another good thing is to get them made, I got a pair made years ago and put velcro around the waist and wrapped them around, you just pull them on and each side of the pants on th waist has the velcro then with ties attached to each side you wrapp and tie at the back or the front,hard to desrcibe but very comfortable.
Might help someone.eace:


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

When you sit down? What kind of kitchen do you work in!:lol: For me that doesn't happen til I get in my car at the end of the day! Okay, just kidding you a bit. I like the baggy pants myself. I find them cooler when it's hot and more comfortable. Maybe if I was skinny like some of you guys I'd feel differently, but then you know they always say _never trust a skinny chef_.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Well actually black is not a hassle color to wear specially when you are in kitchen. I wanted to wear something neat such as white (All white in particular). But sad to say it was a messy thing to do.. Then I will stick to black...


----------



## thedavewalsh (Mar 1, 2013)

hey cookers i just turned 39 spent 25 of those years in kitchens,i have a pressure cookin jacket that is 16 years old ....honest! ,and apart from a bit of balling around the bottom where the apron sits ,and of course deterioration i have used it up until last year when i worked in a place with a laundry so left in wardrobe, and it has been ab used completely and only one stain  ,i would like to find the company as i need some new whites ,and they were the first jackets i know of to have `pen` pockets on the sleeve ?correct me if i`m wrong  , also cargo pants are cool and they fit the miltary style of the jackets , but i`m workin in a hot place now and i`m wearin shorts!!!! i know stupid ,suicidal i dont need legs ..but long apron short strides is cool and no burns after busy summer ??health and safety me arse


----------



## workingduds (May 17, 2016)

We had a few more thoughts:

· If choosing a baggy pant option, make sure it has a proper durable drawstring (Spoiler alert: ours has this!)

· If you really want to avoid the pants from adjusting, go for a standard straight leg pant that has a zipper fly and a button or snap closure (similar to jeans). These pants are meant to fit like regular slacks and will have a more specific fit. Each size of the baggies are meant to fit a wider range of waists. With the straight leg pant, you can also wear a belt as it will have belt loops. We offer both styles. The downside to these is that it is not as forgiving as the elastic waist.

You are all "working heroes" to us!


----------

